# Gnossienne 1 - Erik Satie



## Ancuimhin Leat (Feb 12, 2017)

Good day ! this is my interpretation of " gnossienne 1" composed by Satie. it is one of my favourite composition

Ejoy it !

Thank you for vision, if you like my video you may subscribe on my youtube channel!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovely. Nice use of rubato. I also love the piece.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Always nice to hear Satie, love Reinbert de Leeuw though.


----------



## Ancuimhin Leat (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you ! It's a pleasure to me, my new records will be probably the gymnopedie


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

My interest in classical music started with the 3 gnossienes - Satie is a great composer and very interesting character in history of music.


----------

